# Technics SB-A51 Floorstanding Loudspeakers



## fxspec06

I picked up a pair of these along with the matching surrounds, SB-S25, for $35 at a yard sale this past weekend. I searched on the internet for more information about them and can't find much. They are amazing speakers! The best I've ever heard, and they look superb! I can't believe there isn't anything else on the internet about them. Does anybody own a pair of these, or know anything else about them? I would love to know more about them, such as when they were made, if I can buy any more, what people think of them, how much they retail for, etc. They are far and above the $35 I paid for them.

 The rears are also just as amazing as the fronts, and look great hanging from my wall. The build quality is extremely good, up there with the best speakers. These should last me a long time. The wire connections are great .. the monster cable wire goes INTO the connection, not just the wire itself but the rubber surrounding the wire, so you know you have a perfect connection every time.

 Please, if anybody has any information about these, I would appreciate if you shared with me.



 SB-A51:
 - 3 way, 3 speakers.
 - 12" Woofer, 3" Midrange and 2" Tweeter.
 - 8ohm impedance
 - 200w input
 - 92db/W sound pressure
 - 30Hz-22kHz frequency range
 - 38lbs a piece

 SB-S25:
 - 2 way, 2 speakers.
 - 8ohm impedance


----------

